# Toolkit...trying to trim it down...



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

What do you really need?

Blackburn Multitool with a chain breaker, valve core wrench, a small knife, chain tool.

The cut-off wrench is Rohloff-specific. You can use it to shift the gear mech if you break a cable.

Leatherman Squirt, Fiberfix kevlar spoke, Some small parts.

I have a converter valve that lets you use a Schrader air valve on a Presta valve. Comes in handy at gas stations. Spare cleats and bolts. etc.

I've used every one of these things on trips and never needed anything else...fingers crossed. (Except the chain tool which is new).

I also carry a tire kit with a Tubolito tube (new!) a Dynaplug kit, tire boots, 1-0 Ethilon sutures to repair a sidewall, patches, superglue, tire levers, and a small pump.

Going all-in with the Tubolito tube. looks very sturdy and well-made. Light as ****. Weighs about a third of a regular tube's weight. Plus patching is easier. No need for glue and sandpaper.

I have Gorilla tape wrapped around the pump but i've never needed it.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

You can immediately replace the Stans valve core tool with the small, plastic pac-man style ones that come with valve extenders. They're lousy in shops that sell/service road bikes with deep rims. Make sure that your cores are installed with the plastic tool, though, as they can strip out if the core was installed too tightly.

While I might pack an extra cleat screw for an extended trip, I wouldn't pack cleats--their failure rate is quite low. Cleats are a wear part that get replaced before the trip.

IMO, it's time to pack it in if you need more than a couple of quick links (enough to splice in a section of chain, if you so desire). Again, like cleats, the chain gets replaced before heading out on a long trip.

I might make a small tyvek envelope for the fiber fix, if only to make the footprint smaller. If you have a spoke wrench on your multi-tool, pitch the POS one that comes with the spoke, after making sure the replacement nipple is the same size.

Having had tiny multi-tools like the Squirt, I would replace it with a pair of nice tweezers, as most cases that I need a pair of pliers, the tiny ones are either too small, or too large to function (removing wires from tires, comes to mind). I might make an exception if it included a small pair of scissors.

If you were obsessed about weight, make/grind down a small wrench for the Roholff, and just long enough to use it.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

wschruba said:


> You can immediately replace the Stans valve core tool with the small, plastic pac-man style ones that come with valve extenders. They're lousy in shops that sell/service road bikes with deep rims. Make sure that your cores are installed with the plastic tool, though, as they can strip out if the core was installed too tightly.
> 
> While I might pack an extra cleat screw for an extended trip, I wouldn't pack cleats--their failure rate is quite low. Cleats are a wear part that get replaced before the trip.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's some good advice.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

wschruba said:


> You can immediately replace the


My expedition kit is pretty similar to the OP's. No rohloff so no wrench for it, but I do take a der hanger.

Not sure what the wood-handled thing is -- I don't have one of those.

I agree with all of the amendments you've suggested. Cleat bolts make sense but not whole cleats. I use the Crank Bros multi tool -- 19 I think? -- because it's uber compact and has a bit for every bolt/screw/nip on the bike. Only Crank Bros product that's worth a damn IMO.

I like the Squirt and I use the pliers, knife, and scissors with some regularity.

I keep 2 quick links in the wolftooth tool, and usually 3 or 4 spare chain links. Rare to need 'em, hosed if you don't have 'em.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

the wolf tooth link holder has a presta valve core tool in the handle, that is
what those slots are for

imho
you need a bic lighter and an emergency whistle


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

My setup
EDC pump and tool with spare tube under the seat.
I have tape around the pump that I've used as a tire boot.
Inside the storage container I have tweezers, 2 zipties, Dynaplug and spare plug, $20 bill, quick link and patch kit.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

mikesee said:


> My expedition kit is pretty similar to the OP's. No rohloff so no wrench for it, but I do take a der hanger.
> 
> Not sure what the wood-handled thing is -- I don't have one of those.
> 
> ...


It's a small knife. Very light. A knife is just one of those good-to-have-things.

Lot's of good advice. I guess I can ditch the valve core remover since I got one on the chain tool.

I'm really getting serious about weight. I'm losing weight myself, too.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

I carry a waterproof match case with waterproof matches that has built in whistle and compass. When you think about it, a lighter makes more sense. Much easier to start a fire; I'm not auditioning for Survivor.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm with Mike; my long trip kit is in the same neighborhood. I don't have the link pliers, but throw in some tire plugs and tool, zip ties, tire straps, and an extra break and shift cable, along with an extra derailleur hanger and tubes (I run tubeless,zip but...). You can't get much lighter without cutting into the ability to fix a myriad of relatively common issues that could be fixed with a couple ounces of small parts, and o would have to pull the plug in a trip just because of a small repair.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Ailuropoda said:


> I carry a waterproof match case with waterproof matches that has built in whistle and compass. When you think about it, a lighter makes more sense. Much easier to start a fire; I'm not auditioning for Survivor.


for winter trips where the ability to reliably make fire is truly life and death, i have a bic lighter around my neck on a shoelace lanyard. i just duct tape the shoelace to the lighter, at a length that it sits just below my sternum -- the warmest spot. simple, cheap, effective, and since it's against my skin it's always warm enough to vaporize the fuel and ignite.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

I also carry zip ties in my handle bars with some parachute cord. They've been in there so long I've forgotten I had them!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Ailuropoda said:


> I also carry zip ties in my handle bars with some parachute cord. They've been in there so long I've forgotten I had them!


I also carry both, but in different places since my bars are typically full of fuel.


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

alexbn921 said:


> My setup
> EDC pump and tool with spare tube under the seat.
> I have tape around the pump that I've used as a tire boot.
> Inside the storage container I have tweezers, 2 zipties, Dynaplug and spare plug, $20 bill, quick link and patch kit.
> ...


So, that pump has the tool insert inside it? And how did you get the dynaplug stabber bit to seat into the tool?


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

c_kyle said:


> So, that pump has the tool insert inside it? And how did you get the dynaplug stabber bit to seat into the tool?


Yes the tool and storage slide into the pump or you can put it in your headtube.
I cut off a CO2 top and tapped it for a dyna plug.

OneUp EDC- Mtbr.com


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

From what I can see, you have 5 quick links in the picture, seems like way overkill. I would keep the 2 in the Wolf Tooth tool and ditch the rest. I would include 1 cleat and 2 screws, get rid of the other one. Get rid of the Opinel knife, the squirt has a blade on it. Get rid of the valve core tool, sounds like there's one on the Wolf Tooth tool, otherwise the Squirt pliers work fine for that. As someone else mentioned, maybe ditch the tube from the Fiberfix. Finally, I would ditch the Rohloff wrench. The Rohloff can be shifted pretty easily without a dedicated wrench like that.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

You can replace the Opinel knife, the pliers and the chain-link pliers with a Leatherman Wave multi-tool. 

You do not 'need' quick-link pliers. You can get links open with standard pliers if they are big enough and on the trail you don't really need even that. I've never had to remove a quick-link. You only ever remove broken standard links, for which you need a chain-tool. 

The Wave would also get you scissors, a file, serrated knife, flat and star screwdriver and, if you get the older one with the notch in the pliers, a pretty good cable cutter. I've cut fencing wire with it, pretty tough tool.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Many if not all Quicklinks don't require pliers, you can just use your fingers. On 10-speed, you have to squeeze the plates toward each other while sliding the "pins" toward each other. A lot of people don't know to squeeze the plates and assume the link is "stuck" and they need pliers.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

chazpat said:


> Many if not all Quicklinks don't require pliers, you can just use your fingers. On 10-speed, you have to squeeze the plates toward each other while sliding the "pins" toward each other. A lot of people don't know to squeeze the plates and assume the link is "stuck" and they need pliers.


On 11 and 12 speed you need a tool of some sort.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

chazpat said:


> Many if not all Quicklinks don't require pliers..


Na, some are very tight the first few times you open them. It depends on the brand.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

mikesee said:


> On 11 and 12 speed you need a tool of some sort.


Good to know, thanks. Great, yet another bike specific tool needed (or at least bigger needle noses than I have)!


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

chazpat said:


> Many if not all Quicklinks don't require pliers, you can just use your fingers. On 10-speed, you have to squeeze the plates toward each other while sliding the "pins" toward each other. A lot of people don't know to squeeze the plates and assume the link is "stuck" and they need pliers.


yeah, this worked 5 years ago, but todays links are an absolute crapshoot and a bugger to open by hand...I have two new chains in my lab and cannot open them by hand, but I can easily open all my older ones, even brand new old ones.

you can use a thin ziptie or shoelace to bugger it, but that wolftooth plier
is a multi tool: link plier, tire lever, presta valve core tool, and storage bay for links,


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Again, good advice. I need to post the rest of my gear. I’m really serious about cutting weight everywhere (including on me).

I’m also thinking of going with a quilt instead of a mummy bag. I camped with my quilted military poncho liner and it seemed alright but I’ve never tried it in cold weather. 

Still can’t get my head around a bivvy. They feel very claustrophobic to me.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I use a 55 degree bag from nothface and a small pup tent. Agree on one brake and der. cables, a few nuts and bolts too. Replaced a fender bolt this past week. I carry one full sized tube. Does that thin one actually work? Also 1 -2oz bottle of stans. But that is adding weight. I've packed it down to a safe weight for me and my rides. I've used the stans, replaced a brake cable and put in new pads due to a nasty muddy decending day. New England rides for me.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

After taking away everything the others suggest, i’m in for a der. hanger and a couple zip ties....

Only time I have ever walked home, broken hanger, and didn’t have the right (imperial) Allen key to get it apart. Check you have every nut and bolt covered, after removing all your extras... before and after list and weight once you settle would be an interesting read.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I replaced all the T15 bolts on my bike with hex, so I didn't have to carry a T15. Easy to replace bolts and trim unnecessary tools.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

127.0.0.1 said:


> yeah, this worked 5 years ago, but todays links are an absolute crapshoot and a bugger to open by hand...I have two new chains in my lab and cannot open them by hand, but I can easily open all my older ones, even brand new old ones.
> 
> you can use a thin ziptie or shoelace to bugger it, but that wolftooth plier
> is a multi tool: link plier, tire lever, presta valve core tool, and storage bay for links,


Yeah, it worked to remove my chain the other day. Guess I'd better check the new chain I just installed. Though I guess on the trail I could just use my chain braker and a spare quicklink if I need to.


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

alexbn921 said:


> Yes the tool and storage slide into the pump or you can put it in your headtube.
> I cut off a CO2 top and tapped it for a dyna plug.
> 
> OneUp EDC- Mtbr.com


Sweet. I might give that a go. I have the cheaper plastic Dynaplug and it's quite long for my tool kit.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I think it all depends upon your comfort level. If I am traveling with someone who is a boy scout then I just take the basics. It also depends on how exposed you will be if things turn to ****. If you are on a well traveled route it is different than if you might not see anyone for days.

Most of the time:

1. Multi tool
2. Tire plugs
3. Pump
4. Tape wrapped around bar
5. Lube

I make sure tires are in good shape and have sealant in them.

I remember canoeing in the Boundary Waters and Quetico during my college years (1970's). 10 days out. We didn't see people for days. No cell phones, no gps, no bear spray, no worries. A ton of stuff could have gone wrong like swamping the canoe in the middle of a large lake riding the breaking waves down wind. Chances or righting the ship and making it to shore would have been questionable.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

The new toolkit. Everything but the pump. I have a Park Tools mini-pump with Gorilla tape around the handle.

I carry the knife and the Dynaplug kit in my gas tank frame bag. The rest goes in a Jerry Can bag attached to my seat post.

The Big Switch tool kit has a chain breaker, valve core remover, spoke wrenches, and all the common hex keys (up to 8mm) as well as two Torx bits and a flat blade screwdriver. The handle is an 8mm hex head and it fits the external shifter of the Rohloff Speedhub.

Small parts in the tool roll.

Significant weight savings.

I may get another Tubolito for longer trips.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

If you are caring needle nose multitool, you don't need the wolf link tool or the knife. If you keep the wolf link, ditch a tire lever as it has one built in.
Get some tweezers! They are extremely handy if you need to pick out a splinter from you or your tires. Also good for ticks.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Total weight of the entire toolkit including the Park Tool minipump: 1 pound six ounces or 624 grams. 

The prongs of the Squirt pliers will fit in the eight-speed quick links I have on my Rohloff drivetrain but they are too thick for the 11 and 12-speed chains. I think I’ll keep the Wolftooth chain tool. I know there are field expedient ways to separate links but the tool makes it really easy.

Except for the pump which I carry with the tent pole for my Tarptent Rainbow in the zippered side compartment of my frame bag, it all fits easily into a Relevate Designs Jerrycan...with room for a second Tubolito tube. 

I’m all-in for the Tubolito.

The knife is a little redundant but it’s handy to have for all kinds of things.


----------

